# Curses based user and group management tool



## Vega Alpha (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm close to new in Unix land, but I'm not afraid of learning the command line.  I need to manage users and groups in a FreeNAS jail.  I found how to do that from the command line and it works for me, but I find it tedious.  (adduser, rmuser, chpass, passwd, pw)

Can anyone recommend a curses based user and group management tool that works well in a SSH Putty for Windows session?  Something like Midnight Commander but focused on user and group management.

I tried to get this from the FreeNAS forum here.  They were unable to help.  They did assure me that a FreeNAS jail is just FreeBSD.

I tried Google and I didn't recognize anything suitable.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2016)

Just learn to use the command line tools, it's really not that difficult.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 13, 2016)

Vega Alpha said:


> Something like Midnight Commander but focused on user and group management.



I've never heard of any such thing, ever. Really, though, be grateful that destroying your system by deleting an essential user requires more than one keystroke or mouse click.


----------

